# My Ava baby



## Alec & Ava (Dec 1, 2010)

this is Ava, I rescued her from a trailer park where she was tied up on a short chain and used for breeding for 2.5 years or so of her life. She has a much better life and is around ppl who care about her! it was probably the best decision of my life rescuing her, she is an absolute sweetheart and very loyal.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Awe she's adorable. Rescues make the best pets. She looks real happy and I sure hope her pups found loving homes too.

<Sapphire (in my avatar) adopted me. She was a stray that decided to stay 

Welcome to GP!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful girl you have there 

&& welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

welcome and she's a cutie and a keeper may I add


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a pretty girl. I'm so glad that you rescued her. I love her to pieces.


----------



## Alec & Ava (Dec 1, 2010)

thank you! after rescuing Ava, i will only rescue my APBT's from now on. i hope all the puppies found great homes too, i would love to find one of her puppies and rescue one as well I think that would be pretty cool, however the reality of that is pretty slim..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a rescue too named AVA  Very precious sure love that name too!! Named after the beautiful Ava Gardner


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love her markings. That pic of her sleepy on the stairs is priceless.


----------



## Alec & Ava (Dec 1, 2010)

thats what got me hooked on her when i first saw her, i thought she was beautiful! the one on the stairs is one of my favorite pictures of her too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous girl, she is very lucky to have you now


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Alec, I will have to find a pic of Mercedes to share with you,. she has more black on her but her and Ava could be sisters for sure, I am lovin her name as well and Thank you for rescuing, you are a good person and I know Ava loves you for it.  Welcome to GP


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful girl


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What a cutie. Good job for rescuing!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

She is awesome, love her markings


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow what a good looking girl!!! thank you for rescueing her, and welcome to GP


----------

